# cost sharing?



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

With boating/ fising cost getting crazy, more boat owners are looking for "crew" to share expenses. 
What is your idea of cost sharing? split fuel, bait... evenly with all on the boat, including owner or is the boat the owners portion of cost? 
Are there any cost sharing issuse that have caused problems because of mis understandings? any issues that need to be discussed or clarified before leaving port? 
What experiences have you had?


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I just have an aluminum flat bottom and fish all over the bays, I usually run my 12.5 tank close to dry by the end of the day and lately the guys that I invite give me 10 bucks...then get mad when I make a comment that 10 bucks aint really much at all, especially since I fish only arti's most of the time, most of them want to stop and get bait, some use my gear & tackle, boat gas & oil, food...then a few even have the nerve to ***** at me when we dont catch fish...needless to say there are only about 2 guys nowadays that I take with me...my dad, and one other hardcore fishing buddy


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

I believe it is always a good idea to discuss before the boat leaves port with the estimates of what is aggreed upon for splitting (not going to get into the fuel, bait, ice, owner stuff). Then keeping track of fuel and travel, so if someone says "hey, I know a good spot out by Claypile" and you are sitting at Heald Bank there are no surprises at the end of the day.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

My philosophy on boat ownership . . . . 

If I can't afford to buy it, fuel it, store it, run it, insure it and anything else that comes with boat ownership, then I have no business being a boat owner. And this holds true for a 12' flatbottom to a 60' sportfisher. Anything someone fishing on my boat might give me is gravy.

BTW - I don't currently own a boat.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

*Cost Sharing*

I agree with plgorman, after a while you get it whittled down where you only go with a few primary people. The guy I primarily fish with and I have it set up where we take turns driving down and buying gas for the boat. Whoever drives down pays for truck gas and the other pays for boat gas. This seems to work out pretty well. Once we're down there, we split food, drinks, etc for the boat. When others come along they usually chip in on this. We find this results in a pretty equitable distribution of the costs.

However, I am also of the mindset that if you invite someone who does not fish on a regular basis, you can't expect them to have a full grasp of the costs associated with fishing and have to go into with the expectation that you will be picking up the whole tab. Because even if they do chip in, it's usually not close to their share.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I have fished with a lot of people that do even split of all Fishing Trip associated costs to include even fuel for the vehical for long hauls. And the costs were split with everyone on the boat.

And I have been on trips where the captain (only one guy that I know of anyway) did not pay anything, well... besides the boat note, insurance, fuel for tow vehicle and supplied the tackle. (not a guide, but an ex-guide)

When people fish with me, sometimes they bring our beer and pay for bait and I pay for gas, or its a 50/50 or three way split whatever..


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

usually the cost splitting is for gas/bait/ice (2 cycle oil if boat owners runs two cycles). Bring your own drinks/food. You can also do bring you own bait. Also once back to port help in washing the boat. My brother and I split evenly with the crew; we do not use our boat as our part of the expense. We have not had any problems and in a lot of cases and learn a lot from others.


I have attached a fishing calculator. You will have rename the file and remove the .pps from extension ( I had to rename it so it would attach to 2cool.). It will give a total cost and price per person. If you had the mile per trip it will calculate your Average MPG too.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

The guys that I normally fish with will bring their own food, drinks, favorite rod, etc. We always split every thing (gas ,oil, bait,ice) divided by the # of people on the boat evenly. I can also understand where the captain would not be included in the split because it is his boat, but is usually happy to split every thing just to go fishing.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I apologize for my ignorance, but how do I remove the .pps when it gets saved to my computer?

thank you for the file and assisstance


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

I dont think the boat owner should have to pay he has alot of other expenses that come with the boat, but that is just my thought.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

If the owner wishes to chip in on fuel, so be it. If he wishes NOT to chip in on fuel, so be it. 



Cost sharing???? Are the crew members asked to chip in on the monthly payments, insurance, storage, maintenance, etc., etc., etc. I fully believe it is the right of the owner NOT to chip in on fuel



Brandon


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

When I invite people to go I make it very clear that we split fuel, bait, ice and beer and that it will normally run $120 with a 4 man crew. Even though my bro and I own the boat we pay our share of the expenses too. I don't expect anyone to pay my boat note, storage and insurance and I even provide a hell of alot of tackle, but I think $120 is not alot to ask for an offshore trip. Especially when you take into account how much time you as the capt. take in getting everything ready (logging spots, researching, rigging equipment, and making sure the vessel is seaworthy). Even it you don't haul 'em in all day, I'd pay just to get out on the water on a pretty day. You can get about a month's worth of relaxation in about 12 hrs. I've had the boat 2 years now so I'm getting more comfortable just laying it out that this ain't a boy's hobby and you gotta pay to play. If someone dosen't want to do their part they can stay home, I'm not gonna pay for their good time - more room on the boat for me. After a while the guys figure it out.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are use xp just highlght the file and right click. The menu will have option to rename. Choose and it will let you remove.

Or save file in c:\temp

start-->run-->cmd hit enter ( a black command window will open)

cd c:\temp
c: (Just in case you have a network drive)
move FishingTripCalc.exe.pps FishingTripCalc.exe

Joe



Capt. Lowtide said:


> I apologize for my ignorance, but how do I remove the .pps when it gets saved to my computer?
> 
> thank you for the file and assisstance


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if you are taking outsiders particularly newbies that arent used to sharing expenses, give them a heads up of the projected expenses, then no-one has a reason to yell.

and prob now, truck fuel in there too

be kind to the boat owner and you will get an invite back, esp. general cleanup and fish cleaning and bagging.

it amazes me when someone hits the dock , heads for the shower , grabs their fish and says hey i'm late, i'll catch up w you later.............


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Open a window to one of your folders, My Documents for example. Up at the top, where it says File, Edit, view... click on tools, then folder options. Click on the veiw tab. Make sure the check box is unchecked for "Hide extensions for known file types".. you may have to look for it.

When it is unchecked, you can simply left click once on the icon, wait a few seconds, then click on the name of the icon, and it allows you to change the name... just delete off the .pps from the end.

I just used the program... it is spot on. Just learned I haven't been asking for enough from my creux!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

boat gas 100 gals
boat oil
bait
truck gas
ice
food

call it $500 but plan for $600


----------



## hstnboatguy (Aug 5, 2004)

bullred764 said:


> I dont think the boat owner should have to pay he has alot of other expenses that come with the boat, but that is just my thought.


AMEN, It costs me oer a $1000/mo to have the boat sit.... I think I hve already paid my share


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i let the crew pay for ice , bait , and fuel . in the AM we stop fill boat with ice & bait they pay , after a good day of fishing we stop they refuel the boat before loading the boat or docking up , then i take the truck and clean fish while 2 clean boat and someone comes to help clean fish then we return to where the boat is and finish up on the boat cleaning . i never dock up before we refuel as i have been burned in the past , i do the same when fishing on a buddys boat except i pay ice & bait. we bag all fish up and do an equal split no matter who caught what


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks jdusek and MakoMike, I'll give it a try.

This is a good thread, I've been wondering the same since I'll be running a boat this summer capable for some deep water overnight trips. 

I posted up several years back about looking for crew and we never made a go of it since the responding crew were not willing to pay a fare share. A lot has changed since then and I will definately be posting up on here when the time comes.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I expect a full cost sharing on trips in my boat split with everyone and I provide an estimate when taking total strangers out. The number of people willing to take total strangers offshore fishing is not that large. Also, I once had a guy ask me if he had to pay anything if we didn't catch fish, ...... I didn't take him fishing.


----------



## rebelrancher (Feb 4, 2008)

The crew I fish with does much the same as the other posts. Whoever is that days capt has boat and vehicle full at meeting spot then at days end refuels and all costs; ice, fuel, and bait are divided among everyone.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*I've found this the best and simplest for us*

everyone pitches in say 200-300 bucks and we have one money guy, normally the owner, and he buys everything with the exception of tobacco products. at the end of the trip after refueling, he splits whatever's left or if he's short, it's divided by everyone then we all pitch back in to make up whatever is needed and everyone is happy. we do this on deer leases with food/corn/whiskey/ect.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I realy dont giva a fra if someone does or does not pay. I do not expect it, life is to short not to enjoy friends no mattter the cost.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

cloudfishing said:


> I realy dont giva a fra if someone does or does not pay. I do not expect it, life is to short not to enjoy friends no mattter the cost.


This from a guy who posted this:

"Whent out today boated 4 kings about 20-30# all trolling red feather jigson 20# tackle, Fun Fun Fun. and two really nice Spanish Mackeral. Me and my buddy jerry and the 19 ft Carolina skiff. *Fuel cost 18 Dollars*."

Fuel cost $18. You don't qualify to post on this topic. Try burning 100-200 gallons per trip, and then lets see if you give a "fra".

Brandon


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I do not think it is your descision on who should or should not post on this board. If you cannot afford to put fuel , bait , ice and whatever the heck else you put in you boat out of your own pocket that means you cannot afford the boat you have.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I agree with you 100% Cloudfishing. If I can't afford to run a boat on my own, I have no business owning a boat.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

I second ChaseThis' motion. When I had a bay boat and burned maybe 20 gallons and used a quart of shrimp I didn't care either. Offshore, my friend, is different. Try dropping $400 in fuel in a day, 120lbs of ice and $100 bait and your tune will change. And yes, I can afford the boat I have and yes I can afford to run it with just me and my bro but I'm not interested in someone who won't be my friend because I won't take him out 15 times a year and show him a good time. That's not a friend, it's a leech.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

cloudfishing said:


> If you cannot afford to put fuel , bait , ice and whatever the heck else you put in you boat out of your own pocket that means you cannot afford the boat you have.


When is the last time you have had a mental check up?

Brandon


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

if i can't afford friends, i have no business having any 

lol!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> if i can't afford friends, i have no business having any
> 
> lol!


I can afford my friends.........it's their bail bond that hurts...............


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I do not agree with you statement WilliamH; it's not about not being able to afford it at all. If you invite people on your boat to go fishing then everyone should chip in. 80+% of the trips we took last year my brother and I paid for. But when you invite people on this board it is a two way street, they get to go out on a nice boat with very few fisherman. Compared loaded up head boat. They have a say in the location and what type of fishing to do unlike a head boat (troll, bottom snap, jig, deep water drop). What we get is some experienced fisherman that might teach us a different technique's.


----------



## Bill S (May 25, 2004)

*Cost sharing /lost equipment*

One thing that needs to be mentioned up front with quests you do not know real well is the loss of equipment. Snapper rigs, jigs, lures is not an issue. A $500 Accurate reel on a $300 Calstar rod IS a big deal. You drop it---you buy me a new one.


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

You have got to be kidding me. My last trip cost 1200 bucks and everyone had a great time. Do I expect people to chip in, Hell yea! What kind of man would take that kind of charity from his friends? I cannot imagine getting invited to do something like that and then just hauling *** and not offering to help pay, that would never cross my mind. William H and Cloudthumper are never coming on my boat.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

cloudfishing said:


> I do not think it is your descision on who should or should not post on this board. If you cannot afford to put fuel , bait , ice and whatever the heck else you put in you boat out of your own pocket that means you cannot afford the boat you have.


Problem with your first statement is, that this thread started out on a blue water board and you chime in with your a smart A#$# response like you had a real offshore boat and instead we find out all you have is a 18' skiff. That really does not count. You opinion would have been fine if you would have either not gave a Smart A response or mentioned that you were operating a bay boat. Hence WilliamH gave his opinion in a normal way and happen to say he did not currenlty own a boat.

Joe


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Greenies to Pktdeace, and jdusek.


Brandon


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

I would also suggest being very careful going offshore with anyone that you do not know, too many people have more money than sense and have a boat that is way out of their skillset. I went on a couple trips out of venice and one turned bad quick, the guy had a brand new 30 foot center console but had only been fishing offshore for two seasons, he insisted on running the ms river in the dark (no radar) and we almost ended up on the jettys, then he wanted to stay overnight when the original plan was to come back in the evening.

on the other hand if you are the one trying to find crew, it is a heartbreaker when they complain you aren't catching enough or the bill is too high at the end of the day, best to find a steady crew and use the same one over and over again, you will catch more fish because everyone know's their place and role on the trip.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

It shouldn't make a difference if it's bay or offshore. Last Friday and Saturday we went bayfishing and burned 60 gallons of fuel (140 miles) in the boat ($216), 40 ($180) gallons of diesel in my truck to carry them to Matagorda, and $80 worth of food and drinks for the 2 days. Dang near $500 for the 2 days. We always split everything up equally by the number of bodies on the boat...not counting kids or wives. If they don't like those numbers they could go get a guide for $500 per day. We came back with a whopping 2 reds so the fishing stunk be our bellies hurt from laughing so hard...and the 3 other guys are begging to go again!!

Oh and that was with a free place to spend the night on Friday night as well. Just my 2 cents!!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

A greenie for you!! I know what it costs to really fish offshore!!



Chase This! said:


> Greenies to Pktdeace, and jdusek.
> 
> Brandon


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

The few trips that I have made, I take care of the diesel in the truck for towing my boat. Then , the crew and I split everything else. Each bring his own food, drink and tackle. I also have tackle to share. I keep plenty of bottled water on board. We wash the boat on our way back to the storage. Fish are split equally. My .02!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

You guys really have to much time on your hands, I guess your intentions were to buy your boat or co-own it with the bank. Then take your friends out so they can help you pay operating expense because you are in over your butt with debt.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude! Get a life!!



cloudfishing said:


> You guys really have to much time on your hands, I guess your intentions were to buy your boat or co-own it with the bank. Then take your friends out so they can help you pay operating expense because you are in over your butt with debt.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pktdeace said:


> . . . . William H and Cloudthumper are never coming on my boat.


LOL . . . When I go on other peoples boats I pay my full share. I have zero problem with that.



jdusek said:


> . . . . I do not agree with you statement WilliamH; it's not about not being able to afford it at all. If you invite people on your boat to go fishing then everyone should chip in. . . . . .
> 
> 
> > Apples to oranges but . . . when you invite people over for dinner do you expect them to pay?
> ...


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr. cloudfishing, you are truly a remarkable guy! It's got nothing to do with debt. BTW, I own my boat. If you don't see the point here that's ok. What kind of boat do you operate? You run many offshore trips by yourself?


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I have a life as well, you are pointing the finger in the wrong direction, this is not a personel insult. I am not your "dude"


----------



## Pktdeace (Apr 13, 2006)

albert white said:


> Mr. cloudfishing, you are truly a remarkable guy! It's got nothing to do with debt. BTW, I own my boat. If you don't see the point here that's ok. What kind of boat do you operate? You run many offshore trips by yourself?


He's about to start!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

albert white said:


> Mr. cloudfishing, you are truly a remarkable guy! It's got nothing to do with debt. BTW, I own my boat. If you don't see the point here that's ok. What kind of boat do you operate? You run many offshore trips by yourself?


AW, you missed that part. He runs a skiff, and is commenting on the Bluewater board. :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

This guy is clearly off (to say the least).

Cloud, repeat after me "I am sofa king will tall did"

Brandon


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Lmaorotfasimp!


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*adding crew*

it seems that the ones fussing about paying are the ones who dont have a boat with the capabilities to fish where they want ? i have my own rig and i offer to take people with me but i **** sure expect them to pay there share and i also expect them to help with the cleanup ! some people like to leave you and your boat and never look back ! btw anyone wanna fish ?


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> I believe it is always a good idea to discuss before the boat leaves port with the estimates of what is aggreed upon for splitting (not going to get into the fuel, bait, ice, owner stuff). Then keeping track of fuel and travel, so if someone says "hey, I know a good spot out by Claypile" and you are sitting at Heald Bank there are no surprises at the end of the day.


Based on the posts in this thread it's pretty clear different folks have different views on the subject. The above post is imo spot on. Get everyones expectations on the table before the trip and everyone will be on the same page.

Some interesting view points in this thread.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

if fuel keeps rising i will be selling my 38 blackfin, i just dont see paying 1500 dollars for a tank of gas.

it's hard to find people that will even come and offer to split the diesel !!!


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Cloudfishing, you are out of line bigtime. Why should I or anyone else pay for someone's good time?! If they don't want to share in the expense, STAY HOME!!!! I and alot of other guys that own offshore boats don't NEED ANYONE to go with us. WE ARE OFFERING THEM THE CHANCE TO GO OUT ON AN UNCROWDED VESSEL FOR A FRACTION OF WHAT IT WOULD COST THEM TO CHARTER THEIR OWN BOAT!!!!!! Don't tell me my intentions and don't make me try to feel bad about not being a sap who lets my so-called "friends" mooch off me. Like I said earlier, I also share the expenses with the crew. No freeloaders!!!


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Is that all you guys have is personell insults. What do you mean by off, BTW I can comment on any board. You bought into this I just made a comment. Now it has gone personel. That will be your problem.


----------



## The AveryAnna II (Jul 25, 2006)

I usally stay out of these POPCORN eating conversations, but this one burns my ars, before I had my own boat I felt so privliged to go offshore with freinds that did have a boat I paid my share plus some, many times the captain would tell me to put my wallet up you've paid anough, a man with a true love of blue water would know this about paying his share without even being told (GO DEEP OR STAY ON THE PORCH)


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> LOL . . . When I go on other peoples boats I pay my full share. I have zero problem with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't think I have ever skimped out on a Trip or not done my part, and If I had please send me a PM and don't publically embarrass me!! I promise I'll do better next time if you let me try! LOL

I had one trip with a 2cooler, that when we got to the bait place, me and the boat owner split up the bait and ice while his buddy paid nothing.. no big deal..

The best part is when we didn't stop to fill the boat up with gas and he flat out refused to take any money from me for my share of the gas, he had a supplier..and I still got 1/2 of the fish and not a third..

I would love to go fishing with this particular person again.. but the next time we will have to have to fill the boat up after the trip... seeing his fuel supplier went under!!


When I get invited to go, the first thing I ask is... What is the average cost?? If I can afford it,I go, but I make DANG sure that I have at least double that available!!

Because with Offshore Fishing!! You Never Know!!!


----------



## Smallfrye (May 21, 2004)

Well....thank you all for your opinions, this went better than I expected. 

...to boil this down, it seems the cost of boating / fishing should be disributed between all parties, if for no other reason than respect for the captain and the significant cost of his investment and expenses.
As for what is shared and expected cost; that should be decided and clearly understood before leaving the dock and full payment should occur before returning to dock. Additionally, clean up should be included in shared duties. 

The key to all of this is that since there is no universal rule, everyone should know and understand the expectations before leaving. 

or learn the hard way that the ride out is always free but the return trip is not.


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

When I go out in my bay boat I expect whoever is with me to chip in on everything even the diesel in my truck. If they B!$#% they dont go! Im not gonna pay for somebody to come out and use my tackle, potlick me while Im unhooking a fish and complain about not killin em'. Id rather go by myself! Now if I was going offshore I might have to change my stance a little from the last sentence!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

It is not even a question of cost of ownership or fuel or bait, etc. It is a question of etiquette, common sense and doing the right thing. I would never attend a dinner at a friends home without in-turn inviting them to my home for a dinner and I would also take the wine or other beverage when I go to his home. In most countries in the world this is considered proper behavior (manners). Same thing for a boat but since the friend doesn't have one he can do the next best thing...share expenses.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well said!!



Slightly Dangerous said:


> It is not even a question of cost of ownership or fuel or bait, etc. It is a question of etiquette, common sense and doing the right thing. I would never attend a dinner at a friends home without in-turn inviting them to my home for a dinner and I would also take the wine or other beverage when I go to his home. In most countries in the world this is considered proper behavior (manners). Same thing for a boat but since the friend doesn't have one he can do the next best thing...share expenses.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

SlightlyDangerous, well said. That should be the last entry here. Good job.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

There sure seems to be a larger amount of jerks/trolls on this board than there was in years past. 

That aside, here is my two cents on this subject. 

I own an offshore boat. It is very expensive. I can afford the boat. I can afford to run it. I can afford to maintain it. From time to time, I have picked up the entire tab, especially when fishing with guys who cannot afford it, or who were currently short on cash. That includes some people on this board. 

Whether or not I can afford it is not the point here. And don't give me that "if you cannot afford it, you should not have a boat" macho b.s. either. The bottom line is that offshore fishing trips are very expensive and it is very common for everyone on the boat to share the expense of the days trip. On my boat, gas, bait, ice and 2-stroke oil is split with everyone, and that includes me. It is only fair. I have yet to receive my first complaint. 

Besides, what kind of friend is it that would let a buddy shell out upwards of $4-600 without an offer of financial assistance while sitting on his hands. It is the right thing to do for everyone to chip in. 

Look what it costs to hire a charter these days and pitching in $1-200 dollars to go fishing on a private boat is the best deal going. Of course the best boat situation to be in is to have a friend that has an offshore boat, so my friends are so happy that I am the idiot shelling out all the cash to own a boat that they are more than happy to pay their share for offshore trips. Like I said, no complaints yet. 

Don't bring up the dinner analogy either. Politeness does not dictate that you chip in if you have dinner at someone's house, but is a touch indelicate, or rude if you do not bring a bottle of wine, desert, coffee, or some sort of offering to the host. If I go to a restaurant with friends, I do not expect to pick up the entire tab just because I can afford it. Bottom line is that if you are the sort of person who lets your friends pick up the entire tab, whether it is fishing, at a bar, at a restaurant or wherever, you are nothing more than a sponge, and no sort of friend I want to have. 

Needless to say, if you are a friend, want to fish, but are down on your luck, you are welcome on my boat at my expense, because I know you would do the same if tables were turned. 

It seems that respect and manners are really lacking in our society these days. It makes me sad.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I know most of y'all will "shush" me and make fun. That is fine. I'm sure our new sherrif in town Matt, is reading this post and when payment is agreed to before you leave the dock, and it is a CONDITION of taking the paying person fishing, you are running a charter, by law. Voluntary contributions are specifically allowed but once it is clear to a person that a certain amount is a condition of taking him fishing it is no longer voluntary in the eyes of the law. So go ahead and ignore me, but when "Matt" starts seperating everyone on the crew and intimidating them, it's liable to get expensive for the boat owner quickly. 

I will continue to take freinds out who I know will contribute to expenses, I am not saying don't do it, just be careful HOW you do it. You do NOT need to be making a profit to run a charter. Many businesses run 'break even operations" at times.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*I rarely charge for anything*

The way I figure it is, I'm going fishing and if I fish by myself I am going to pay for everything anyway so I don't ask or even bring it up. That said, I do have some friends who fish with me on a fairly regular basis and will offer gas money, which I always refuse, bait, drinks, food, etc. If they want to pay for food/snacks and cold drinks I will let them. I normally take care of bait was well since I would be buying it anyway.

BTW, my boat holds 150 gallons and I know it is expensive to fill and will get more so in the future but, I just don't feel right about taking money to fuel my boat. If feel the same about fuel for the transportation to and from the boat slip. If I drive, I pay the gas, if someone else drives I let them pay for the gas.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Levelwind said:


> I know most of y'all will "shush" me and make fun. That is fine. I'm sure our new sherrif in town Matt, is reading this post and when payment is agreed to before you leave the dock, and it is a CONDITION of taking the paying person fishing, you are running a charter, by law. Voluntary contributions are specifically allowed but once it is clear to a person that a certain amount is a condition of taking him fishing it is no longer voluntary in the eyes of the law. So go ahead and ignore me, but when "Matt" starts seperating everyone on the crew and intimidating them, it's liable to get expensive for the boat owner quickly.
> 
> I will continue to take freinds out who I know will contribute to expenses, I am not saying don't do it, just be careful HOW you do it. You do NOT need to be making a profit to run a charter. Many businesses run 'break even operations" at times.


I was pretty sure that changed Posted by mredman a few weeks ago

"On December 20, 1993 the President signed the Passenger Vessel Safety Act of 1993 (public law 103-206), changing the legal requirements for passenger and charter operations. The act establishes for the first time the definition of passenger for hire and requires many vessels operating under bareboat charter to be inspected by the Coast Guard as commercial passenger vessels. The law also changes the inspection requirements for certain vessels over 100 gross tons. The new law has relaxed the prior strict treatment of situations where a guest provided food or chipped in for expenses. Previous law treated such such guests as passengers, requiring operator licenses and possibly vessel inspection. "

http://www.uscg.mil/hq/g-m/nvic/7_94/n7-94.htm


----------



## bayhawker (Nov 10, 2006)

As a life-long boat owner, it is my experience that if someone loves to fish and cannot afford a boat, they cannot afford half of the REAL expense of a fishing trip. This comes home clearly when you pay the bill at the marina for repairs that are just a part of ownership.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

No offense to my boatless crew members since all that have gone with me in the past are welcome again because the split issue has been understood. In fact, most have paid more than their share. 

Lately I have been trading off with fellow boat owners to take a break from the captain's chair and this works out great since we all have the same or similar fixed cost and nobody worries about it. Instead we split all the variable cost down the middle or by the number of crew including the captain. On several occasions I've traded trips if similar distances/conditions ect. Nice thing about this is that you decrease the boat's/engine's hours of use and optimize your fishing because "most" owners know what the **** they are doing and realize the great burden of clean up. Never have to prompt these guys at all. 

Now with this said all you boatless 2coolers with money in your pockets and fishing sense are certainly welcomed on my boat but be aware that you may unknowingly walk the plank on our second "free" trip if you don't meet your obligation on the first- Arrrrrh.

Oh, by the way I also own a Kenner for the bay and appreciate sharing cost but my instead of the plank you will walk the oyster reefs back to the dock.

AGF


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

jdusek said:


> I was pretty sure that changed Posted by mredman a few weeks ago
> 
> "On December 20, 1993 the President signed the Passenger Vessel Safety Act of 1993 (public law 103-206), changing the legal requirements for passenger and charter operations. The act establishes for the first time the definition of passenger for hire and requires many vessels operating under bareboat charter to be inspected by the Coast Guard as commercial passenger vessels. The law also changes the inspection requirements for certain vessels over 100 gross tons. The new law has relaxed the prior strict treatment of situations where a guest provided food or chipped in for expenses. Previous law treated such such guests as passengers, requiring operator licenses and possibly vessel inspection. "
> 
> http://www.uscg.mil/hq/g-m/nvic/7_94/n7-94.htm


No it hasn't changed at all. The legislation you refer to was passed in 93 and has more to do with large offshore vessels (cg registered vessels) and bareboat charters. It is as I have stated above re compensation


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a boat and have noticed alot of guys want to hop on then when you get to port take all their fish and go after burning up gas and eating up all the snacks I bought not to mention using up my bait! At first I use to get mad now I just don't invite them back or when they call I just don't respond to the fishing topic! Come on every body knows the price of gas. I had one guy buy me a bag of cheetoes and a coke and thought we were even at the end of the day. Needless to say he has not been back on the boat! Another guy I know thinks all he has to do is show up with a 20 and we are all good, I'd rather just go by my self!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> It is not even a question of cost of ownership or fuel or bait, etc. *It is a question of etiquette, common sense and doing the right thing*. I would never attend a dinner at a friends home without in-turn inviting them to my home for a dinner and I would also take the wine or other beverage when I go to his home. In most countries in the world this is considered proper behavior *(manners*). Same thing for a boat but since the friend doesn't have one he can do the next best thing...share expenses.


very well said, if you can't afford to hop on,payyour share, and know it up front, at least let the boat owner know your gonna need some payment time, and for darn sure offer to help out to the bitter end. you lose a pile of his tackle that is your fault, offer and just buy/replace it.

once you leave there are a few more hours of stuff to do, re-rig,repair....at least offer to help., then everyone can kick back and enjoy.....................


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Quote!!


LaAngler said:


> I would also suggest being very careful going offshore with anyone that you do not know, too many people have more money than sense and have a boat that is way out of their skillset. I went on a couple trips out of venice and one turned bad quick, the guy had a brand new 30 foot center console but had only been fishing offshore for two seasons, he insisted on running the ms river in the dark (no radar) and we almost ended up on the jettys, then he wanted to stay overnight when the original plan was to come back in the evening.
> 
> on the other hand if you are the one trying to find crew, it is a heartbreaker when they complain you aren't catching enough or the bill is too high at the end of the day, best to find a steady crew and use the same one over and over again, you will catch more fish because everyone know's their place and role on the trip.


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

If you OWN the boat it is very simple. Go by your own rules and if someone has a beef about it don't invite them, plenty of good people out there willing to do the right thing. There is no right are wrong way to invite someone on your boat to fish. Let them know up front what you expect and there should not be any problems. pitch in a little extra and don't be high maintenance and you will for sure get an invite back.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

I am lucky enough to have a regular crew. We split the cost of the day, fuel, oil, ice, and bait by the number of souls on board. I provide the tackle and the crew provides the beer. Seems to work pretty good.
They sometimes turn up for a work day on the boat to respool, wax, and repair.
(ok, they are hard to find on wax days.)


----------



## notenuftime (Apr 22, 2008)

We generally have a party of three and go @30 miles out of port A. For the weekend we all put in 200.00 in the gas and bait pot and whatever is left is split three ways along with fish caught.So far we have not had any problems.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

I've been lucky enough to crew on a couple of different boats. The friends whose boat I first started fishing with down here were more than happy to accept my donations for an equal split of gas, ice, bait, etc. I showed up and helped on most work days (of which there were plenty) and even did bottom jobs. I brought tackle and occasionally made a small donation of needed boat parts. My friends were strapped for cash and gladly accepted my money and the catch was divided equally. They allowed me a voice in the fishing strategies and plans and things worked out great. Having been brought up without much money and with the dignity to pay my own way, I felt like I had a pretty good deal. They had the boat and I got to go fishing on it for a fair price.

Years later when my boat was down for repairs, I was lucky enough to crew for a friend on his 28' Bertram. Though not really rich, he would not accept a dime from me although I offered every trip. I'd buy beer for him and his wife when we returned to the dock and I believe they were really touched when we bought them hats with their boats name on them. They treated me great and I busted my butt for them although I felt unworthy of making more than a passing suggestion as to strategy and since they rarely offered me part of the catch, I felt strange when I did ask for a fillet. Again, I felt like I was getting a great deal, maybe even too good of a deal.

With my boat, there are a few people in this world who I would not accept money from, but I expect my other friends to volunteer to offer to help with the trip expenses. If they don't, I won't take any legal or physical action to try and recover "payment", but I would find myself unable to ask them to go again in the future. If I am going to pay all of the expenses, I can afford one or maybe two _offshore_ trips a month. Those trip would be reserved solely for special guests or hot chicks who I would hope would volunteer to repay me in other ways. My regular fishing buddies would then be invited to go only on bay trips, and knowing in advance that they would say, "The h*** with that, we _want to_ pay to go offshore", we just skip all the small talk and go offshore anyway. They offer to pay their share without any discussion about it and I believe they are happy.

There is no right or wrong way to split costs, just what works for you. If you can afford to flip the whole bill and want to give your friends a free ride, that's cool. If you tell your friends you can't afford the gas on your own and they want to help out, there's no reason for anyone to be upset.

I'm not one bit ashamed to say that I am not wealthy and since I spend whatever is neccessary to keep my boat shipshape, I cannot afford the gas money to fish as much as I would like to. Any pompous a***** who thinks that means that I am in over my head and don't have the right to take my well-kept boat offshore can kiss my a**!


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

well said Unbound


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2007)

*When I want go fishing, I am going*



JWL said:


> The way I figure it is, I'm going fishing and if I fish by myself I am going to pay for everything anyway so I don't ask or even bring it up. That said, I do have some friends who fish with me on a fairly regular basis and will offer gas money, which I always refuse, bait, drinks, food, etc. If they want to pay for food/snacks and cold drinks I will let them. I normally take care of bait was well since I would be buying it anyway.
> 
> BTW, my boat holds 150 gallons and I know it is expensive to fill and will get more so in the future but, I just don't feel right about taking money to fuel my boat. If feel the same about fuel for the transportation to and from the boat slip. If I drive, I pay the gas, if someone else drives I let them pay for the gas.


I done the same for years fishing offshore on my boat, just don't drink all mine beer, now days if some one offer to help pay for gas or something good, but I still don't ask for it. When I want go fishing, I am going, if some of my friends want to go good. Not looking or waiting to find some to help pay for fuel,ice,bait.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought after Slightly Dangerous posted it would be over with!! I've been gone for 4 hours!! Come on people, get a life!! Those of you that own boats, know what to expect from those of us that don't!! And Vice/ Versa!! I've had my own boat!! I know what it takes to fish offshore!! Those of you that are bit**ing have'nt had to shell out $1000 just to take your buddies fishin'!! When these guys offer to take you fishin' and you don't have the money to cover it, then tell them that you can't right now, 'cause your 'ole lady has other plans for you this Saturday!! If not, don't even post up!! These guys are offering you a chance to go fish for the big ones, and it's a hellava lot cheaper than you would ever get on a charter!! So, quit *****in' and start fishin', 'cause it ain't gonna get any better than this!!


Just my .02 cents worth!!
=o


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I want to fish with JWL!! lol! When I first started out offshore fishing I really shouldn't have been buying expensive boats. I tried finding folks who would contribute to the gas, bait, etc..., because just the cost of the boat was killing me with two little kids at home. It used to bother me that guys, mainly land lovers, would not pay their fare share. This is a courtesy/consideration thing. I would never accept a free day of offshore from anyone. I am not wired that way. I know what it costs to maintain an offshore boat, tackle, etc... Today, I mainly bay fish but we are starting to offshore fish more and more. This is with a small group of guys and we all cheerfully contribute and we have a blast. A couple of us take turns being captains as well. There are special occasions when visitors from out of town want to go fishing and I treat them to day on the water such as family or old friends. That's the exception.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have fished with plenty of people on this board on their boats and had quite a few fish with me on mine. If you want people to chip in and split costs you need to make it known up front. For some people money is not really a big director in life. I dont really care if people split equally, pay in full or just buy me lunch when on my own boat in the past, if I cant afford it I shouldnt be doing it. When I fish with others and I swipe my card first on one tank, I will just pay for whatever goes in it, be it $200 or $1500. Someone else can get the other tank. For all you guys that buy boats that "cost you $1000 to sit so you shouldnt have to pay for fuel" kinda attitude, I dont think I would ever want to fill up your tank or fish on your boat. That is not a fishermans attitude in my book, I bet you expect someone that takes a kid fishing with them to pay a double share....they did of course breath your air and new boat smell all day after all, right? lol.....


----------



## Summer Fisher (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't care what people pay. They should have been brought up right. My bro and I own our boat and when we bought our boat, gas and diesel prices were not 4 dollars a gallon either. Instead of pulling it, we drystack it now. Less expensive than putting in the diesel. 

My bro and I like more of the offer and then we refuse if we had already budgeted it and were going out anyway. When we get back we will even clean and bag the fish. For goodness sake how hard is that. We have both been doing it since bro was five and I was seven. I had big bro. 

I would rather have someone come in and clean the boat afterwards, but not just clean it, clean it like we would as the actual boatowners. That would get you back on our boat before money. 

I would rather someone pay in sweat and hard work than in money. It would benefit them more like the old school fishing. They will appreciate it more.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*haha*

come on guys you need something better to bicker over than this subject, if you all want i'll think of something and pin it up and let you all throw darts at it.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> if you all want i'll think of something and pin it up and let you all throw darts at it.


How about a picture of your stupid arse...?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Roger that!!



JD761 said:


> How about a picture of your stupid arse...?


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

LaAngler said:


> come on guys you need something better to bicker over than this subject, if you all want i'll think of something and pin it up and let you all throw darts at it.


Where's the bickering? I read a nice conversation on what people do or don't do. This is one of the more tame threads onthis site lately. Don't try to start something that is not there.


----------



## texasjellyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

*my keyboard is stronger than your keyboard*

over half of these posts dont have a darn thing to do with cost sharing

i buy bote, electronics, new motors etc, but at the fuel pump/ bait store i get relief
for the ones that go and have no gas money they get to wash bote and towell dry, wax on , wax off


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*LA Angler is a CULLER*

LA Angler is it true that all you do is cull and start trouble?


LaAngler said:


> come on guys you need something better to bicker over than this subject, if you all want i'll think of something and pin it up and let you all throw darts at it.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

YEP!!!!!!!!!!!



spitfire said:



> LA Angler is it true that all you do is cull and start trouble?


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Mebbe y'all could cost-share some therapy from a psycho shrink for me ... because you're CRACKIN' ME UP. 

Talk about cost sharing, I told my wife what I wanted for my birthday this year, well besides a pair of socks and a necktie as usual (she's kinky, huh?). I said I wanted some offshore money to throw down with some captains who would take me out fishing for some gas or diesel money. "You know, just 3 or 2 to get started."

So she hands me a five dollar bill and says "keep the change!"

She was kidding of course. She knows an Endangered Snapper Headboat Trip is 80 bucks plus tip these days for the 8-hour. That and the beer, whoa. 
-sammie


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> LA Angler is it true that all you do is cull and start trouble?


gotz'ta admit tho......... he's pretty good at trolling!

ALWAYS seems to catch more'n his limit........ culling'em-r-not!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

is it the squid teasers with the rattles? I don't know how he can troll 'em up so quick ...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nope!! It's the "dope" head daisy chain!! Lots of smokey bubbles!! They usually attract the bottom feeders!!



Swells said:


> is it the squid teasers with the rattles? I don't know how he can troll 'em up so quick ...


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

spitfire said:


> LA Angler is it true that all you do is cull and start trouble?


i would like to invite 4 of you guys over here to fish offshore with me so that i can show you all what i have been talking about all this time. then maybe i will be a true bluewater 2cooler member. heck i'll even pick up the tab on this trip, but you guys better bring some BIG icechests because that's the way we roll.

what do ya say mwb007? splitshot?

running a 38 combi


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Unsolicited offers to help with costs speaks volumes about the person


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll give him a chance to prove it!! I'm free this weekend!! If you have the boat, I'll pay my share of the expences!!



Monarchy said:


> Unsolicited offers to help with costs speaks volumes about the person


----------



## Ahill (Aug 3, 2007)

Girls in bikini's are free ! all dudes must pay !


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ahill said:


> Girls in bikini's are free ! all dudes must pay !


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

When I take people i expect the cost of the trip to be paid for by the number of people on the boat and this includes me if the others decide that i shold not have to pay then this is great but i dont ask for it but dont fight it either.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

mwb007 said:


> I'll give him a chance to prove it!! I'm free this weekend!! If you have the boat, I'll pay my share of the expences!!


Ima gonna hafta call BS!! On that!!

You will probaly waste 100 gallons of diesel to get down there and find Nothing!!!!


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

*window*

Saturday And Saturday Night
Southeast wind 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. 
Sunday
Southeast wind 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms.

not happening this weekend......................there your proof judge judy


----------



## fishinfool3846 (Apr 24, 2005)

I have a money bag- As soon as we are all together we throw in $200 and go when the $200 each runs out we throw in another $50. I own the boat and pay my share also. We pay for everything out of the kitty- truck gas- boat gas- bait- beer- snuff- food- ice- and restraunt tab at the end of the day. If a person doesnt drink beer or use snuff I dont know what to tell them - its part of the grocerys- One time someone made a comment about it and he was a one time guest.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Friday through Monday winds SE at 10-15 knts. seas 3-4'!! 38' Blackfin, no problem!!!!!!!



LaAngler said:


> Saturday And Saturday Night
> Southeast wind 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet.
> Sunday
> Southeast wind 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots. Seas 4 to 6 feet. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms.
> ...


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

LaAngler said:


> not happening this weekend......................there your proof judge judy


What website did you "borrow" that pic from?


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> This from a guy who posted this:
> 
> "Whent out today boated 4 kings about 20-30# all trolling red feather jigson 20# tackle, Fun Fun Fun. and two really nice Spanish Mackeral. Me and my buddy jerry and the 19 ft Carolina skiff. *Fuel cost 18 Dollars*."
> 
> ...


The topic was cost sharing, it didn't say what size boat you had to have. Cloudfishing is smart he has a smaller boat, he spends less on fuel and he can also enjoy all his friends. It's not his fault that some on you guys spend $1000's of dollar on one trip and get mad at him for spending 18 bucks.


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Probably "I sure wish I had a boat 'bout now.com!!"



JD761 said:


> What website did you "borrow" that pic from?


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

fish caught at green canyon brutus

here's my cell mwb give me a call when that wind slacks off well go burn some diesel and pull some baits 772-257-4501

the thought of them blues and yellows got mwb007 hitting the speeddial on that phone so fast you'd think he was trying to win tickets to the hannah montana concert!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pleiades (May 24, 2006)

I sure hope that does not jinks your boat.

P.S Groupie


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

plgorman said:


> I just have an aluminum flat bottom and fish all over the bays, I usually run my 12.5 tank close to dry by the end of the day and lately the guys that I invite give me 10 bucks...then get mad when I make a comment that 10 bucks aint really much at all, especially since I fish only arti's most of the time, most of them want to stop and get bait, some use my gear & tackle, boat gas & oil, food...then a few even have the nerve to ***** at me when we dont catch fish...needless to say there are only about 2 guys nowadays that I take with me...my dad, and one other hardcore fishing buddy


You're just going to give me a red dot and no comment?? LOL . . .


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

I get those all the time!!



WilliamH said:


> You're just going to give me a red dot and no comment?? LOL . . .


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I might as well chime in. When i was a poor kid, I would have done anything (almost), to be able to get out on a nice boat to fish deep. I definitely would be willing to cover my share, & help clean the boat/etc... I think it's only common courtesy, to help out on all the expenses. If some of these guys on this board are rich enough to never take any $ help, so be it. Most of us smaller boat owners, welcome others to fish w/ & appreciate the help w/expenses. W/gas prices nearing $5 soon, it would pretty much be expected. If I am going out, & other NON BOAT OWNERS want to go fishing, they better be prepared to help w/expenses. If, they're expecting a freebie trip to the offshore grounds-they better think again. I'll just go out by myself, & probably save $ in terminal tackle. That applies to a lot of greenhorns most of the time. I also expect my crew, to keep the boat relatively clean while out on a trip, & especially to help out after our return. I'm not running a charter, & I feel the crew should act as a team. I've had guys fish w/me, that sit on they're butts, & never lift a hand during the trip. Once again, it's not a charter, or a pleasure cruise. I like to run a tight ship, because 24' is not huge, so, don't sprawl out all you're gear, hog up the back seat, & watch the other guys peel the squid off the gunwales, before the sun bakes it in. It basically comes back to courtesy, & enjoyment of fishing the deep blue. If you can't do that, then, pony up some real cash, & take a charter!


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*well said*

thats about the same way i feel ! no pay no play !


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Well said, Wade!! Jerry(Slightly Dangerous) also made the same vivid point!! You have to know that you're going offshore fishing and if you don't, then it's either a lack of communication or, you're just too dense to fathom that it's gonna cost you a few bucks!! When these guys post up for a crew wanted, they're not asking you to bring your cousin along 'cause there's a boat that needs a crew, they need guys that will pull their own weight and pay their part of the expenses along with cleaning the boat and fish!!

Just my .04cents worth!!



mahiseeker said:


> Well, I might as well chime in. When i was a poor kid, I would have done anything (almost), to be able to get out on a nice boat to fish deep. I definitely would be willing to cover my share, & help clean the boat/etc... I think it's only common courtesy, to help out on all the expenses. If some of these guys on this board are rich enough to never take any $ help, so be it. Most of us smaller boat owners, welcome others to fish w/ & appreciate the help w/expenses. W/gas prices nearing $5 soon, it would pretty much be expected. If I am going out, & other NON BOAT OWNERS want to go fishing, they better be prepared to help w/expenses. If, they're expecting a freebie trip to the offshore grounds-they better think again. I'll just go out by myself, & probably save $ in terminal tackle. That applies to a lot of greenhorns most of the time. I also expect my crew, to keep the boat relatively clean while out on a trip, & especially to help out after our return. I'm not running a charter, & I feel the crew should act as a team. I've had guys fish w/me, that sit on they're butts, & never lift a hand during the trip. Once again, it's not a charter, or a pleasure cruise. I like to run a tight ship, because 24' is not huge, so, don't sprawl out all you're gear, hog up the back seat, & watch the other guys peel the squid off the gunwales, before the sun bakes it in. It basically comes back to courtesy, & enjoyment of fishing the deep blue. If you can't do that, then, pony up some real cash, & take a charter!


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> I can afford my friends.........it's their bail bond that hurts...............


Of course with TRUE friends, it would be both of yall's bail bonds....


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Ahill said:


> Girls in bikini's are free ! all dudes must pay !


Here's your "free" crew... (proof that you need to be more specific)


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

Touche Mike...aka MWB! I sometimes think, that some guys see crew wanted, that they can fish for cheap, & kick back. I once took a friend out from work w/his small boy, drove down in my truck, paid everything upfront, including a few lures, fished all day, cleaned the fish, as well as the boat, & he never lifted a hand. He then said I don't have any money in my wallet, (although) he lives high on the hog in a fancy house. He has never been out again. I occasionally give him fishing reports, just to rub it in. I'm waiting for the day, when he calls me up, to take his cousins or friends out. My response will be pony up some big change for not only that trip, but, the trip you didn't have money for last time. Also, cash in my hand first, & then take him on a state trip.:wink:


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*they look like buoy markers*

thats the team mercury crew in the "fka" tournament.
fat kingfishers association... lol


----------



## cobia 254 cc (Jun 10, 2006)

I have never had to pay for anything except boat, tackle and maintenance.

Never bought gas, ice, bait or food.

I have some really good friends and they really like to fish the blue


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

cobia 254 cc said:


> I have never had to pay for anything except boat, tackle and maintenance.
> 
> Never bought gas, ice, bait or food.
> 
> I have some really good friends and they really like to fish the blue


Please post their name, address, phone number, mother's maiden name, etc.

:wink:

Brandon


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

He's not even sure who his daddy is? That's why he calls everyone Bro!!!!!



kweber said:


> why bother?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I probably was deleting while you were posting, but yeah,....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

DMC said:


> Here's your "free" crew... (proof that you need to be more specific)


 yer gonna need a bigger boat.... an' way more fuel......


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

we should all not the negative responses and those will never be on my boat


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*What about me?*

Oh so it's like that now I can't get an invite cause you're scared I will see a culler for what he's worth?


LaAngler said:


> i would like to invite 4 of you guys over here to fish offshore with me so that i can show you all what i have been talking about all this time. then maybe i will be a true bluewater 2cooler member. heck i'll even pick up the tab on this trip, but you guys better bring some BIG icechests because that's the way we roll.
> 
> what do ya say mwb007? splitshot?
> 
> running a 38 combi


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know the one to the far right isn't all that bad!!!!


kweber said:


> yer gonna need a bigger boat.... an' way more fuel......


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

heard that,,, may have been seen dancin' her at a late night rodeo street dance once...

on a side note, careful runnin' that crew out of Mansfield...


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

kweber said:


> heard that,,, may have been seen dancin' her at a late night rodeo street dance once...
> 
> on a side note, careful runnin' that crew out of Mansfield...


The further right you can stay, the better off you are!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

DMC said:


> Here's your "free" crew... (proof that you need to be more specific)


dang , back to therapy;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

,


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, it's about midnight and I've had a few beers ... that red-head is starting to look mighty fine ...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that would be a no.........................foggy beer goggles

peace, out,..............gnite


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Cabin Boy??????



mahiseeker said:


> Well, I might as well chime in. When i was a poor kid, I would have done anything (almost), to be able to get out on a nice boat to fish deep.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

See now that's what I am talking about!! See gents that's all I am saying!!!


Swells said:


> Hmm, it's about midnight and I've had a few beers ... that red-head is starting to look mighty fine ...


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

And don't tell me no ones ever done that!


----------



## Koolero (Jul 12, 2006)

cloudfishing said:


> You guys really have to much time on your hands, I guess your intentions were to buy your boat or co-own it with the bank. Then take your friends out so they can help you pay operating expense because you are in over your butt with debt.


Hey! I resemble that remark !!!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Unbound said:


> There is no right or wrong way to split costs, just what works for you.


*ONE MORE TIME AND I'M DONE.*

Not true, Unbound. If Special Agent Matt, (or any of our TPWD guys if they're interested) board your boat and one of your gas money crew tell them (while they are seperated from the herd at the other end of the boat, or on the GW boat) that there was an AGREEMENT on cash, or money exchanged hands before the ship sailed, you just ran a charter whether you want to believe it or not and you had best have permits and a captains license and turtle release gear etc. that pure recs don't need but charters do (or soon will). Call BS, ignore me but before you do understand that *I run gas money trips. *And I have* NOTHING against it. *I *DO* have something against unlicensed charterboat operations.


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

Before Gas got this ridiculous i use to go out with friends, and a couple off 2cool and i didnt ask for money, i just wanted to be on the water with company and i could afford it, if they offered to chip in, great, if not, fine too(only had this happen 2 times,but not guys from here) but i honestly didnt mind, but now, with gas at 3.90 by the house, and my "supply" run dry lol i wont have a choice but ask for a split. I in no way want them to pay for everything, i think it should be split evenly among crew. Even in my 22fter its gonna run about $500 a trip now. Im seriously considering selling it, if it would even sell, just because its hard to justify note,storage,ins,sea tow,maintenance along with the cost of the trips.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I hear ya Levelwind but I was thinking Unbound might have been maybe saying there was a lot of ways to make that gas or diesel money work out in the wash. Some folks just because they don't have cash because of hard times might only have a couple of twenties in their pocket ... so it's the captain's decision to brang him or her on or not. Some get all flush with money after a big contract and want to fill the whole tank up to the max before you even go out, a nice touch ... whoa, like 60 or a hunnert gallons or more or something. Rare but it happens. Ain't no big deal. 

I won't go into the State tax rebate program for off-road fuel because if a bunch of people pay back the captain for fuel, he or she should get all that rebate. It's illegal as heck sometimes. But I don't think it's "chartering" unless it stinks like a charter. 

Interesting concept ... some folks carry around hundreds of dollars for fuel way out at sea and I can't figure out why. I just put my wallet in a sandwich zip-lock and hope it doesn't get wet or lost (front pocket is best). I refuse to throw down my wallet into a ditch bag ... and prefer to pay off the cash before I even leave port. The credit cards and all can be redone but the cash can't. I've learned over the years ...


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

*trip costs*

Haven't been O.S. much in the past few years, but when I was going the,costs were split evenly between all persons, regardless of who owned the boat.The boat payments,insurance and maint would be considered cost of ownership while cost of trip was shared by everyone. If the skipper had to assume the cost of every trip, He probably would not even own the boat where if you had to assume the cost of someone else on the boat you probably would not go either. In this day of $4:00 a gal. gas, higher bait,food and beer prices it would appropriate for everyone to pay their fair share of the trip!


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

locolobo,

You can share expenses, however you must be careful of how it is done. *VOLUNTARY *donations to help defray the cost of the trip are specifically allowed, not by statute but by advisory material to law enforcement. So what is voluntary? Obviously even if a guy books a charter and you take him he can give you a bad check, or complain about the trip and stiff you if you don't get the cash before leaving the dock. In the eyes of the law, it is *not voluntary if payment is a CONDITION of taking the person fishing. *

It doesn't matter what you think or, Sammy, how it smells to you. That's the law and that's how a lot of unlicensed and unpermitted charter operators do their business. If you have an ARRANGEMENT that someone must pay before you take them fishing, you are chartering, plain and simple. The law doesn't care what you charge for your services - that you are only covering expenses doesn't impress them. Lots of businesses run on thin margins.

When I take my friends fishing, well, they understand I cannot afford to go without help these days. Only a couple years ago it was different. I often did. It's not illegal to tell your friends that you'd like to go fishing but can't afford fuel and bait. It's not illegal that your friends know how much fuel you burned and how much you paid for it. It's not illegal for them to make a voluntary contribution.

We have state GWs and Bios quite often at the yacht basin and I recommend you do not respond specifically to "WELL, WHAT DO WE OWE YOU?" at the cleaning tables or the slip. Your fishermen can "OWE" you nothing. If they do, it's not voluntary and it's a charter.

Good luck and good fishing. Voluntary contributions are the only way many of us can fish, or fish as often as we want, nowadays and I encourage you to do it. Just be smart. Know your people and don't discuss "payment" or "expectations". Know the law.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

actually levelwind, someone posted up the actual wording in the law a while back and to my suprise you can expect it if you want to and it not be illegal as long as you are not making a profit, then it is not a charter....... I dont feel like searching for the actual wording but I am suprised noone has reposted it.....


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Yes Argo I remember that post too. I'm surprised anyone actually gives a Ratsazz about the law versus sharing fishing expenses whether it's required or not. It would take the dumbest of the Leo's to actually charge a boatowner with a few cost sharing fishermen on board as being a charter without a permit.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

SEC. 506. PASSENGER FOR HIRE. 

Section 2101 of title 46, United States Code, is amended by inserting between paragraphs (21) and (22) a new paragraph (21a) to read as follows: 

"(21a) 'passenger for hire' means a passenger for whom consideration is contributed as a *condition of carriage* on the vessel, whether directly or indirectly flowing to the owner, charterer, operator, agent, or any other person having an interest in the vessel.". 

DESCRIPTION - The determination of what constitutes the carriage of a "passenger for hire" must be made on a case by case basis. This determination is dependent upon the actual operation of a vessel and the flow of consideration as determined by the facts of each case. In general, there needs to be some form of tangible consideration or promise of performance being passed for a "passenger for hire" situation to exist. 

SEC. 507. CONSIDERATION. 

Section 2101 of title 46, United States Code, is amended by inserting between paragraphs (5) and (6) a new paragraph (5a) to read as follows: 

"(5a) 'consideration' means an economic benefit, inducement, right, or profit including pecuniary payment accruing to an individual, person, or entity, *but not including a voluntary sharing of the actual expenses of the voyage, by monetary contribution or donation of fuel, food, beverage, or other supplies*.". Additionally, employees or business clients that have not contributed for their carriage, and are carried for morale or entertainment purposes is not included as exchange of consideration. 
​


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher, I'd love to go out fishing with you offshore boaters as being carried "for morale or entertainment purposes" but I doubt that would git me many rides! I mean, I can be a pendejo-supremo if ya want, tho. 









-sammie


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks Bill, i was too lazy to look it up. Should have. These paragraphs (added to the code) did not loosen the law, but clarified it. Don't get overly hung up on 5a as it's good it clarified, but still emphasizes VOLUNTARY contribution, going to the definition of "condition of carriage" in 21a. 

Well, I guess the dumbest of LEOs is a state GW out of Sabine then. Bay guide was charged about a year ago for running a donated (CCA) trip. Also, if you believe the Federal AND state govt. want to enforce the reef fish moratoriam for charters and headboats, you are sadly mistaken. It may not be their highest priority, but they catch a few guys on the Gulf Coast every year running illegal charters.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sammie-dude,.....

i find that watching a pendejo-supremo splashin'round in a bloody chum slick to be highly entertaining and good for my morale............ but that's prolly not watchoo meant


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> sammie-dude,.....
> 
> i find that watching a pendejo-supremo splashin'round in a bloody chum slick to be highly entertaining and good for my morale............ but that's prolly not watchoo meant


Well ... lemme give it a shot! I can imagine the sight of a pendejo supremo foundering in Crocs on slimed decks with two lines fouled and his Bermuda britches falling down, grinning like a monkey with a gaff while the leader man blows chunks, would be quite a chuckle fer the dockside chatter.


----------

